# Russians using Waffen-SS cam?



## D-n-A (10 Aug 2004)

Maybe its just me, but one of the new camo uniforms in use with the Russian Military looks a lot like a Waffen-SS camo pattern


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 Aug 2004)

Pattern seems very siimilar indeed.  The colours are a bit different - possibly.

The West German border guards used Wehrmacht tan-water pattern unchanged on their uniforms after the war; it it works, go for it.

Good catch.


----------



## nbk (11 Aug 2004)

If it works, then may as well use it. It is a very good type of camo because as with types such as CADPAT or Flecktarn, it is very hard for the eye to pick up a pattern, and so you don't see it as a pattern when viewed from a distance.

A note about colour. During WW2 different factories produced different colour patterns for the same type of uniforms. The colours even varied somewhat from batch to batch within the individual factory, due to the mixture of dyes they used and the fact the workers often "eyeballed" the percentages of different colours that were to go in to the mix, since there was no clear guideline on set percentages, on the older types of machines they used...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (12 Aug 2004)

Here is the "real" stuff....SS cam 

from

http://www.spartanminiatures.com/PRcamoAxis.htm


----------

